# stupid e-collar for spayed cat



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't keep the thing on her. She's angry and she's going to hurt herself but the vet said she has to have it on so she doesn't tear out her sutures. I can't calm her down. I'm getting extremely frustrated. Halp!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Attach it to a snug collar that she can't pull off and then put her in a small area, like a cat carrier. Let her out into a small room (bathroom) for eating/drinking and using a litterbox.

OR... if her stitches are not very accessible, you could remove the collar and see how she does without it. Keep a close eye on her so she doesn't try to 'groom' the stitches away.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

a lot of cats don't actually need the ecollars as they pretty much ignore their incisions - other than routine grooming. Other cats will immediately chew and tear at them.

I'd take it off when you can be around to watch her to make sure she's not going at it.

Its almost not worth the stress to have her constantly fighting it when she's supposed to be resting and recovering. But if she needs it, she really should keep it on.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

My kitties have never worn the cone (or e) collars after surgery when they've come home. They've all been fine and left their sutures alone. I agree with the others--take it off and see how she does. It's absolutely not worth it to have her so upset and fighting the collar, especially after an operation. I hope she has a very speedy recovery and feels much better very soon. My best, and purrs, to you both.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure how big the cat is but I have heard of some people using a large tube sock to cover up the sutures. Meaning they cut three holes (two for rear legs and one for tail) out and slip it on like a diaper. You will have to take it off so they can go to the bathroom. Probably will be less traumatic. There is also, if you don't mind spending a little bit, rescue remedy you can give him to calm him down.

Good luck
Christiano


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I might end up trying the tube sock thing but for now, she's calmed down with the e-collar. I ended up having to take her to the emergency room where they wouldn't do anything for her because I had no money to pay upfront. I got some advice from a tech, though, and I waited to call my vet in the morning.

I saw the vet yesterday afternoon. She cleaned things up and glued the area together. No more stitches. So far, we're doing alright now.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've never used an e-collar after spaying. Just watched to make sure they did start tearing things apart, never had an issue. Onyx did pull her stitches out but it was after they'd been in for a week. Dr. even commented about how she didn't finish the job...she left one in.


----------

